# My G0762 with coolant pump and dro installed



## Qdeathstar (Oct 22, 2017)

I joined a few months ago but i just got everything set up over the past weekend.

Got a few pictures of the mill set up with dro as well. A lot of chips. Do the chips look OK?

I think ebay. is the best bed to get tooling, I got some nice end mills that are much higher quality than the grizzly set i bought for about half the price.... i want to get a corner-radius end mill set and maybe a face cutting end mill asap, but maybe after i get my small lathe. 

















I am working on a 3D printer build, using the mill to make mounts/ect 




This is the mount for the idler pulleys. I was using printed abs but after a month of tension in the belt the abs want really holding up, plus, i had to use long screws because the abs was thick...





A view from underneath, showing some pocketed fasteners. 




This is the base of the motor mounts. The slots are to allow sideways adjustment of the motor, so that i can keep the belts parallel and at 90 degrees. I will cut slots in the aluminum tubing to tension the belts.




Just another view from the underside...


----------



## TomS (Oct 22, 2017)

Nice work!


----------

